# RAINBOW BRIDGE (2006 - CLOSED)



## RO STAFF

[align=center]*THANK YOU TO BUNNYMOMMY FOR PROVIDING THIS ORIGINAL POST:* 

(It says it all) 

:rainbow:

Losing a bun is a terrible thing. The feeling of loss can be so overwhelming that we sometimes think that we can't bear it, as if we've lost one of our own dear children. 

There is a way though that we can keep them alive in our hearts and memories, secure in the thought that we will see them again one day. 

If you've lost a bun, post their name here at the *RAINBOW BRIDGE*. You can list their date of birth, date of passing, a photo, an anecdote of your time together, anything that will preserve them in all of our memories. 

Our love and sympathy to you until you meet again at The Bridge.


*AT RAINBOW BRIDGE*


There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth.
It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors.
Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge, there is a land of meadows,
hills and valleys with lush green grass.

When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place.
There is always food and water and warm Spring weather.
Those old and frail animals are young again.
Those who have been maimed are made whole again.
They play all day with each other.

Some of them here by the Bridge are different.
These pets were beaten, starved, tortured, and unloved.
They watch wistfully as their friends leave one by one,
to cross the bridge with their special person.
For them there is no one, no special one.
Their time on earth did not give them one.

But one day, as they run and play,
they notice someone standing by the road to the bridge.
This person wistfully watches the reunions of friends,
for during life, this person had no pet.
This person was beaten, starved, tortured, and unloved.

Standing there alone, one of the unloved pets approaches,
curious as to why this one is alone.
And as the unloved pet and the unloved person get nearer to each other,
a miracle occurs, for these are the ones who were meant to be together,
the special person and the beloved pet who never had the chance to meet while on Earth.
Finally, now, at the edge of the Rainbow Bridge, their souls meet,
the pain and the sorrow disappears, and two friends are together.

They cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated.

_Author - Unknown_

_Last edited on Thu May 20th, 2004 07:47 pm by *BunnyMommy*_[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I wanted to take a moment to write a short note about this for both new members and members who have been around a while.

Our "original" rainbow bridge thread got pretty long....and we felt it would be easier for members to keep track of things if we started a new thread for 2006. It isn't that we want to forget those who have passed on before....it is that it will make things easier for new folks to catch up if they have less pages to read.

On the original thread - there were some good links shared to websites and some alternate Rainbow Bridge poems posted. I am hoping to have time sometime this weekend or Monday to move those posts to this thread so that they will still be available for easy access.

I just wanted to explain to y'all why we started a NEW Rainbow Bridge....I'm thinking that every year we will be starting a new one...

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Dream a DreamMy Lil Girl Hairyette.

I am so sorry that you had to go this way. I am so glad that you did not suffer long and it was only one week. I am glad that I am able to bond with you sweet Baby. Autumn and Patches are looking for you. Go and be with hooman Grandma Shirley she will take care of you and you can be with Holly again. When I got to see you before I sent you to the bridge you were so weak and in so much pain. I am glad that you did not have to suffer at all. I am going to miss your spunky drama queen attitude. Your beautiful long honey hair. That is why daddy named you Hairyette. 

I miss you already. 

Rest In Peace

Love Mummie, Daddy, Autumn, Patches and Checkers that you never got a chance to marry yet.


----------



## bunnydude

I am so sorry you lost Hairyette:tears2:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thank you BunnyDude. Today I am taking down temp cage that she lived it for a few days. It will be hard and I will be spending time with her 2 best friends Autumn and Patches. They are very sad right now. Patches is purring at me cause I am not petting her yet.


----------



## Pipp

Awwww, SPM... :sad:

So sorry Hairyette didn't make it, but very happy and respectful that you had her treated so diligentlyand so quickly so she didn't have a long-drawn out and painful exit from this world. 

She's happilybustling around the Rainbow Bridge, you did the right thing. 

:hug:


SAS :cry2and PIPP :cry3


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thank you Sas and Pipp.


----------



## Greta

To my beloved Benjamin "Benjadad" Sr.:


:rose: It has been a year since you left us for Rainbow Bridge.
I miss you so much, all the love you gave me, the licking and grooming me because I wasn't clean enough for your liking... I know you're happy there, running and playing 
in the lush meadows like you wished you could do here on earth with me but could not.
Love you baby!

:rainbow:


----------



## JimD

Someone sent this story to me today. It's not about a rabbit, but the point made is what's important.....

[align=center]*A Dog's Purpose*[/align]*
[align=left]*Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker. They were hoping for a miracle.

I examined Belker and found that he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and I offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for their four-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.

The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion.

We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why."

Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

He said, "People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?" The four-year-old continued, "Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long."[/align]


----------



## Pipp

ForNadezhda, who lost her best friend,Oreo, today.ink iris: She was nine-years old anda very well cared for little bunny. She will be missed.

We share your pain, Nadia. :cry1 Oreo is pain free and binkying at the Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:



sas :cry2and pipp :bunny5 (ear at half mast)


----------



## RO STAFF 2

Bumping for Tatum 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12116&forum_id=16&jump_to=181949#p181949


and Nadezhda 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12096&forum_id=16

ink iris::rip


----------



## Nadezhda

My parents decided to 'reward' my brother with a bunny after he had an abcessed tooth taken out. The dentist had a pair of bunnies who were living in seperate cages, and although an inch apart, they stuck their bums against the cage side and managed to make bunny love, resulting in Oreo's litter.

The first time I saw Oreo, I fell in love. Her father was a lop-ear, a gray lop-ear, and her momma was a mean-as-can-be black dwarf with a white nose. Momma bunny was shooing all the baby bunnies inside her hutch, but Oreo kept escaping and being chased back in by mom. When all the babies were placed on a bed, it was obvious that Oreo was the litter of the bunch. Oreo kept escaping, a completely bold bunny unlike her shy brothers and sisters. The dentists daughter used to dress Oreo in barbie clothes, and gave Oreo the name 'stripe' or something.

Oreo lived in a shoebox hutch in the 'Dwarf starter kit' cage we got from Hagen. Oreo was the cutest, a black bunny, with white paws and stripe of white fur around her shoulders and tummy, and a little white nose. I always thought her cutest feature was her lower lip, which was pink with brownish 'cow spots' on it.

My 'dear' brother, of course, soon got over the novelty of a rabbit. She pooped lots and needed someone to clean her cage, and she wouldn't do anything like play ball. Mom took her downstairs, and I took over the bunny-buisness. It certainly made it easier to play with Oreo when I didn't have to sneak into my brothers room!

Oreo lived, and binkied, and was ruler of the gardens. When I'd try to catch her and bring her inside, she would hide under the massive lavender bush. She knew she wasn't supposed to go under the deck or under a pile of boards, but she went there anyway. She used to always sneak up on anyone who was outside, and if you were laying down on your back, she would come and sit on you! When my uncle ed, who isn't the best person ever, picked an onion top and tried to feed it to her, she bit him and drew blood. He was in HER garden, the buttmonkey. Oreo wouldn't eat things from the garden, unless she was handfed. One time, I ran into the house to get some water, came out, and saw a cat trying to stalk my bunny. I ran up and kicked it. Thats right, I kick cats! At least when they're trying to eat my bunny. Oreo bolted when I got near her, but bolted towards me, so I tok her inside and comforted her.

Inside, Oreo was just as naughty. She would find ways to escape her running area, as soon as we found ways to block them. I had a little stuffed lamb toy that she loved to beat up.

Just a few months ago, I started learning bunny language, and had lots of fun 'talking' with my bunny through body language.

As bunny got older, she ran around less and binkied less. She got a bigger cage and a bigger hutch, this time is was padded. While we dropped Oreo off for surgury, we re-covered the box with more wool and padding, which was good since she lay there a lot. The padding felt good on the patch of shaved fur on her tummy.

Her health started to deteriorate one day, so I fed her lots of pieces of lettuce cabbage and carrot, and found that she would eat pellets and hay if I soaked them. I eventually made a slurry, from the advice of a member here, out of cooked pumpkin, pellets, hay and a little bit of banana. She ate it ravenously! She started pooping! The next day though, she deteriorated even more. She began to not have the strength to hold her head up for too long. Aroud 10 to 5 pm, I was stroking her poor little head, when she squeaked. I withdrew my hand, and she arched her back and started gasping. I ran upstairs to tell mom, and ran back down to find bunny, kicking weakly and then stopping laid out on her side like she was just resting. It was so weird to see her little nose not moving. The saddest thing I've ever seen was her eyes as she tried to gasp for breath.

Oreo will be missed greatly. She'll never be replaced, and I miss her so much.


----------



## naturestee

Nadezhda, that was beautiful! Oreo really had a great life.


----------



## hummer

I have been reading your posts in the Infirmary and was hoping that she would make it. Then I logged on and found out she did not. I am so sorry, at least you know that you loved her and you gave her the best life possible. And your last paragraph was the part that really got to me, I can only imagine how it felt to see her like that.

:rip OREO


----------



## Nadezhda

Awww, thanks. Maybe it's best that Oreo went this way, instead of taking longer and suffering with cancer.

urplepansy::bunnyangel:inkpansy:

Bunny liked eating pansies. RiP baby :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

What a wonderful tribute to Oreo. She was greatly loved and I know she will be greatly missed. We're so sorry about your loss....I told Tiny and he even bowed his head for a moment of silence. (Miss Bea tried to bite him at the time and I told her that wasn't nice).

We hope you'll stay around and learn more about bunnies and when you're ready....have another bunny someday!

Peg


----------



## Martina

Well I will just copy and paste what i already wrote cause I don't know what else to say... 



This is what happened today (march 14th)around 3:13,I came downstairs where the animals are (in the living room) he was thefirst one I looked at in his cage and I could tell something was really wrong. He was just laying there in his litter box with his head backand his ear sticking out of the cage and he was gasping for air, so I took him out right away and tried to make it easier for him to breath,then I called my family franticly but only my dad was available to get the phone, so I asked if he could take us to the vet right away but he was picking up my sister from work so would be a while and would drive home as fast as he can, well near the end of the call Lucas started twitching his front legs, then he stopped moving and breathing and he was gone. I couldn't believe it, I tried to make him breath again buthe wouldn't. I held him for about two hours until everyone was home, Ididn't know what else to do. 

I just can not believe he is gone. Everyone is saying at least he didn't die all alone or on a cold vet table but I feel horrible that he died right in my arms. I can't stop bawling and I feel horribly guilty. He was still eating last night and seemed happy with the attention. He had a vet appointment later in the day but didn't make it. He had a sore near his eye that the vet thought was from Ollie when they met, but I doubt it...he had medicine for that and then the vet wanted to see him today to see him for lumps under his chin and to seeif that is caused by the histeeth

He was the *best* bunny I have ever heard of, ever had, he was everything great you could want in a rabbit... except for his poor health. I can't believe he is gone, I miss him so much already. I don't know what else to say... there is *nothing* in the world bad about him he was just the greatest bunny ever, He was truly an angel.He is not just the best bunny you could want he is the best bunnyrabbit, bestpet animal, bestliving thing you couldhope for, he was the sweetest most kind animal, just endless amount of love


----------



## cheryl

ohh noo that is such a sad thing to hear, im really sorry for you having to lose your bunny, i know how deeply it can really hurt when you have lost something close to your heart, and it just hurts so bad



cherylink iris:


----------



## Pipp

Oh Martina, I've been following Lucas's story on the SARSBC board, but I missed this! I'm so sorry!! 

:bigtears:

You were taking such great care of him.

I can't even imagine the pain of losing that little guy, especially in your arms. :cry1:

:rip:Lucas. 



sas:sad:and pipp :cry2


----------



## Martina

Thank you both so much


----------



## RO STAFF

Martina, condolences from all of us at Rabbits Only. ink iris:

We went a long time without this thread being updated. Sorry that streakhad to end with Lucas.:bunnyangel:



RO Staff


----------



## bbgrl20

I miss my baby girl sooo much, she was taken from us way too soon!
I will always love my little Zoe and the naps we took together.


----------



## RO STAFF 2

:sad:Bumping for Tinysmom's Harlie

:rip


----------



## naturestee

urplepansy:Bump for Snipercheetaurplepansy:


----------



## bunnydude

*Bump* for those bunnies who have recently crossed over the bridge
:magicwand::angelandbunny:


----------



## Pipp

:rip Bunrab's Tangtang and Ashley's Flopsy. :bunnyangel:

:imsorry They left us waytoo soon. :bigtears:



sas:tears2ipp, dill, radar and darry and sherry :cry2:bawl:cry1ray:


----------



## Pipp

And bumping this yet again for Elf Mommy's sister's little baby Beauty. :sad:

I hate this. :bawl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

My my what is going on. Seems like April month is loosing all the babies. piggies to buns. 

I am so sorry for your losses. Hugs everyone. :hug:


----------



## BunnyLover

To my precious BlueBelle: CupCake and I love you so much. We are missing you like crazy. Binky free baby. We'll meet you at the Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:

BlueBelle 6/22/03-4/20/06 urplepansy:

Lissa and CupCake


----------



## Pipp

I knew I was missing somebunny, but I couldn't find the thread, I'm so sorry. :imsorry

:rip little Bluebell...:bunnyangel:Lissa and Cupcake, you're in our thoughts. :bigtears:





sas:tears2ipp :cry1,dill:bunny5,radar,darry :cry2and sherry ray:


----------



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Cinnabunny

Thank you, Sis, very sweet of you. Made me tear up.


----------



## cheryl

This is to say goodbye to DevonG's little Binky 

and mini rex girls little bunny, who did not deserve to die



cheryl inkpansy:


----------



## mummybunny

For enreaky, mini rex's bunny who died of needless neglect. May it run and binky free at Rainbow Bridge, have plentiful food and water and love. God bless it's soul.

mummybunny


----------



## Pipp

Bumping for Muchloveforbunny'sbaby boy... 

:rip little guy... you'll be missed:bunnyangel:




sas:tears2ipp :cry1,dill:bunny5and sherryray:,and radar anddarry:cry2


----------



## Eve

Bumping for Cheryl's Baby...


----------



## Pipp

Bumping for Gentle Giants' Nibbler... 

:imsorryHe left us waytoo soon. :bigtears:


He was a gorgeous bunny... :rip 




sas:tears2ipp, dill, radar and darry and sherry :cry2:bawl:cry1ray:


----------



## m.e.

:bunnyangel: for Cala:bunnyangel:

:rainbow:


----------



## manda

Is it a kind of dream
Floating out on the tide
Following the river of death downstream
Oh, is it a dream?

There's a fog along the horizon
A strange glow in the sky
And nobody seems to know where you go
And what does it mean?
Oh, is it a dream?

Bright eyes
Burning like fire
Bright eyes
How can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes

Is it a kind of shadow
Reaching into the night
Wandering over the hills unseen
Or is it a dream?

There's a high wind in the trees
A cold sound in the air
And nobody ever knows when you go
And where do you start
Oh, into the dark

Bright eyes
Burning like fire
Bright eyes
How can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes

Bright eyes
Burning like fire
Bright eyes
How can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes

FOR ALL THOSE BUNNIES THAT RECENTLY PASSED AWAY... 

REST IN PEACE LITTLE SWEETIES

my heart goes out for those who have lost there bunnies. i have shed tears with you reading your posts. i am sure not as many tears as you have shed, but my heart does dearly go out for you


----------



## naturestee

Binkie free, Munchkin. You were to young to go, and your daddy misses you.


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:
....remembering that Buck is with them all.

Thank you for takingcare of our babies until we can see them again.

~Jim


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

In loving memory of Buck Jones. Take care of everyones Buns up there.:bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude

urplepansy::angelandbunny:inkpansy:


----------



## cheryl

For Lago luvers Sweetie



Goodbye Sweetieinkpansy:



cheryl


----------



## jrdaigle1000

I miss Benjamin. He was my favorite pet. He was born in 1997 and died on May 14,2004. I would go to him in my times of sadness because the only others around were either the cause of the problem or too young and immature to console me. He lived seven years, the best seven years of my life.


----------



## picklezon

can i post my black bear hamsters death in here? 

he died the night before fathers day... his name was pepper, and he was about 2 1/2 years old. For a few months i noticed he was moving slow and sleeping A LOT! He always kept dragging his back feet like they were hurting him badly. The thursday before fathers day i went camping then came back saturday. I held hima little bit when i got home, but i was very busy. So before i went to bed, i was walking to my room, but then i had this feeling that i should check on Pepper. He was in his igloo, and i picked him up.. and he felt cold. I got a little scared and woke up my mom.. she was mad that i woke her up because she thought i was being a"Worrying mother" so i went to the kitchen and tried to feed him cereal, because he loves to eat cheerios or any other kind, that i feed him once in a while. But he wouldnt eat, he put it in his mouth then would drop it. I started tearing up, and picked him up, because all he did was sit there, when usually he runs around. And as i walked up stairs i kissed him, he was colder now.. It felt like i was kissing just a body, like his spirit was already gone. So i put him in his cage, and watched him, he waled slowly then would turn around on his back as if to get off his legs because of them hurting him. Then he'd get up walk a little bit and do it again. Finally he went to his igloo, and laid on his back... his leg was twitching, and he layed his head down as if he was looking at me. Then his leg slowly stopped twitching and started to rest on the ground. I knew it was too late and he was gone, and i completely lost it, i picked up the igloo and he didnt move, so i ran and cried to my mom saying "Peppers dying!". My parents comfort me a lot that night, but the morning waking up really sucked. Remembering what happened the night before. And i had to go to church and think about it the whole time. 

some people may think its just a hamster.. but he was MY pet. i dont have dogs and cats, I had him and 2 parakeets. And he never bit, he would just sleep by my elbow and cuddle there while i petted him and watched tv. 

Sorry for such a long postr but i truly hope he makes it to Rainbow Bridge, because he really deserves it! 

Because of he died, i descided to get a bunny, which will last longer and is more playful. My dad usually wouldnt let me get a bigger animal like that, but he was heartbroken seeing me cry so much. 

So i guess im lucky to have Copper, my mini Rex!

sorry again for the long post.. you can delete it if you want.


----------



## m.e.

It's fine, picklezon :hug2 And I'm sorry to hear about your hammie. I lost my hamster, Napster, last September and I still miss him a lot :tears2:


----------



## cheryl

awww i'm sorry Picklezon,it doesn't matter how big or how small a pet is, it still hurts when they leave us, and when they do leave they seem to leave this littlehole in our heart that stays there forever, it's a reminder of how much we all love our pets



cherylinkpansy:


----------



## naturestee

Binky free, Mygrl2k3's Luv. You'll be whole and healthy at the Rainbow Bridge.

:cry1


----------



## mygrl2k3

*naturestee wrote: *


> Binky free, Mygrl2k3's Luv. You'll be whole and healthy at the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> :cry1


 

Thanks for thinking of Luv. She is still very missed. I been to her spot in the feild a few times already. Doing the right thing hurts. Rest in peace babygirl


----------



## Pipp

The Last Battle ink iris:

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done
For this, the last battle, can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let the grief then stay your hand,
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so;
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And stay with me, if you can, to the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time, you will see,
It is a kindness you do for me.
Although my tail its last was waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Don't grieve that it should be you,
Who must decide this thing to do,
We've been so close, we two, these years;
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Smile, for we walked together for a little while.

- Author Unknown[/b]


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Anyone mind if I post my hamster's death here? I think he deserves a little memorial/rememberance. 

His name was Dr. DoLittle, and he was a rescue. He was 3 years old, and rescued by me a year ago. Prioer to his rescue, he was very abused, and lived not in a hamster cage, but in a box with very little to no lighting. His eyes suffered because of this, and he was sensitive to anything brighter than a dim light. He was so sweet, and never bit me. He was a brave little guy and fought till the very end. He died of Wet Tail (a horrible disease for those who know about it), which is a bacterial infection in his intestine. The vet said that it wasn't from stress, but more from a weakended immune system due to age and his history. Despite antibiotics, anti-diarreal medications, pedialyte and lots of care, he didn't make it because it was too advanced. He died Wednesday night in his little nest.

:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## Haley

aww. MBH, Dr. Doolittle was such a cute little guy. He looks so happy in that picture.

He was very lucky to have you as his mommy. You saved him and did all you could for him in his very short time here. I have read some of your other posts and you are such a wonderful person for all you do for these animals. 

luv,

Haley


----------



## Pipp

For Mielikki's little Serenity, a tiny, too-young bunny who didn't beat the odds after being broughthome from a pet store, in spite of the best and most attentive care a little bunny could have had.

:riplittle one. 

Mielikki, thanks for trying. :bigtears:



sas  (and all of us here at rabbits only)


----------



## JimD

For Mielikki's Serenity.
Binkie free little one!!

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

~Jim


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

Can I post my rabbits death here?



My mini rex kody bear died of headtilt....


----------



## Haley

Bless your little Kody bear. He's in a better place now.

lots of love,

-Haley, Basil, Max, and Mr. Tumnus


----------



## bunnybear23

I lost my bunny about 7 months ago and that was the hardest time for me his name was Mr bunny and he was just like a child to me because I dont have any. :cry2I loved him so much. The day we took him to the vet the Dr. wanted to keep him for a couple of days, because I could'nt get him to eat, drink, or use the bathroom. So the day before I was suspose to pick him up the Dr. called me at work and told me that Mr bunny passed away over night. And he was very surprised because Mr bunny was actually getting better. But God takes his furry friends for a reason I guess he needed him in heaven. So now my husband has gotten me a new bun and his/her name is Oreo and I feel that my Mr bunny sent him/her to me so that I would'nt grieve over him anymore, But I still miss him and will never forget the special times I had playing with my Mr bunny. So for all of you out there who has lost and will loose here is something for you to look forward to: 

HEAVEN got a STAR today, And earth seems somehow dim...... On angels' wings you went toGod and leapt, four footed to Him!

Wait for me, my dearest though your gone I'm not alone....... You've left pictures in my memory and paw prints on my soul!

God bless all of you and your lost. Jessica:angel:


----------



## MyBoyHarper

I know it's not a bunny, but I feel my little gal deserves the acknowledgement here. My hamster, Lucy, died tonight. She was over 3 years old, and was rescued from a pitiful living situation 2 years ago, along with her brother Wooly Bear.

Lucy had an upper respiratory infection, which came on due to her old age, and she had a weakened immune system. Binky Free Lucy...


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...Binky free, sweet little Lucy:rose: and Mr. Bunny:rose:, and much love to you both!:heartbeat 

And hugs to you humans who loved them so dearly! :group:heartbeat:group


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm so sorry about Lucy, MBH. She was blessed to have you to love and care for her.

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## Lissa

Iszy joined her sister Lenci on Saturday. They are once again together. :bigtears:


----------



## naturestee

Goodbye, sweet Izzy. Binky free at the Bridge, where there is no pain.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh no, I am so terribly sorry hun. Hugs


----------



## Johncdn

On the 19[suP]th[/suP] Willow passed as a result of cardiac arrest while anesthetic was being applied during her spaying.

She was just 17 months old and will be missed by me in a million different ways.

I know she had fans here.



_If your heart was weak then it was because you used it all in loving us._


----------



## Bassetluv

For all who have suffered the loss of a beloved companion...when there truly are no words to describe the pain...


----------



## Bassetluv

Johncdn...I lost my Scooby the same way you lost Willow...it was a routine neuter, but he had a reaction to the anesthetic and couldn't breathe, and his little heart gave out...

My heart goes out to you, and to Lissa, and to all who have lost loved ones...


----------



## Pipp

*Johncdn wrote: *


> On the 19[suP]th[/suP] Willow passed as a result of cardiac arrest while anesthetic was being applied during her spaying.
> 
> She was just 17 months old and will be missed by me in a million different ways.
> 
> I know she had fans here.
> 
> _---------_
> 
> _If your heart was weak then it was because you used it all in loving us._


 Oh noooo, not Willow!:cry2 That's just not fair.I'm so sorry. :imsorry

This is an awful day in bunny world. :sosad

(And thatquote is so sweet, and so appropriate).

I know it really soon, it's too soon, the pain must be so great, I can see never wanting to go through it again, and I'm not sure if Willow was still your one and only, but please don't stop being a bunny dad. 


sas and the warren :bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5


----------



## Pipp

*Lissa wrote: *


> Iszy joined her sister Lenci on Saturday. They are once again together. :bigtears:


 Again, for Lissa... 

The Last Battle ink iris:

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done
For this, the last battle, can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let the grief then stay your hand,
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so;
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And stay with me, if you can, to the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time, you will see,
It is a kindness you do for me.
Although my tail its last was waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Don't grieve that it should be you,
Who must decide this thing to do,
We've been so close, we two, these years;
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Smile, for we walked together for a little while.

- Author Unknown[/b]


:rip Iszy


----------



## Pipp

And again, for John... :rainbow:


*Choices*
by Anne Kolaczyk
February 5, 1998

The little orange boy stopped. Behind him, kitties were playing, chasing each other and wrestling in the warm sunshine. It looked like so much fun, but in front of him, through the clear stillness of the pond's water, he could see his mommy. And she was crying.

He pawed at the water, trying to get at her, and when that didn't work, he jumped into the shallow water. All that got him was wet, and Mommy's image danced away in the ripples. "Mommy!" he cried.

"Is something wrong?"

The little orange boy turned around. A lady was standing at the edge of the pond, her eyes sad but filled with love. The little orange boy sighed and walked out of the water. "There's been a mistake," he said. "I'm not supposed to be here." He looked back at the water. It was starting to still again and his mommy's image was coming back. "I'm just a baby. Mommy said it had to be a mistake. She said I wasn't supposed to come here yet."

The kind lady sighed and sat down on the grass. The little orange boy climbed into her lap. It wasn't Mommy's lap, but it was almost as good. When she started to pet him and scratch under his chin like he liked, he started to purr. He hadn't wanted to, but he couldn't help it. "I'm afraid there is no mistake. You are supposed to be here, and your mommy knows it deep down in her heart." the lady said.

The little orange boy sighed and laid his head on the lady's leg. "But she's so sad. It hurts me to see her cry. And Daddy too."

"But they knew right from the beginning this would happen."

"That I was sick?" That surprised the little orange boy. No one had ever said anything and he had listened when they thought he was sleeping. All he had heard them talk about was how cute he was or how fast he was or how big he was getting.

"No, not that you were sick," the lady said. "But you see, they chose tears."

"No, they didn't," the little orange boy argued. "Who would choose to cry?"

The lady gently brushed the top of his head with a kiss. It made him feel safe and loved and warm-but he still worried about his mommy. "Let me tell you a story," the lady said.

The little orange boy looked up and saw other animals gathering around.

Cats--Big Boy and Snowball and Shamus and Abby and little Cleo and Robin. Merlin and Toby and Iggy and Zachary. Sweetie and Kamatte and Obie.

Dogs too--Sally and Baby and Morgan and Rocky and Belle. Even a lizard named Clyde and some rats named Saffron and Becky and a hamster named Odo. They all lay down near the kind lady and looked up at her, waiting.

She smiled at them and began:


A long long time ago, the Loving Ones went to the Angel in Charge. They were lonesome and asked the angel to help them.

The angel took them to a wall of windows and let them look out the first window at all sorts of things-dolls and stuffed animals and cars and toys and sporting events.

"Here are things you can love," the angel said. "They will keep you from being lonesome."

"Oh, thank you," the Loving Ones said. "These are just what we need."

"You have chosen Pleasure," the angel told them.

But after a time the Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge. "Things are okay to love," they said, "but they don't care that we love them."

The Angel in Charge led them over to the second window. It looked out at all sorts of wild animals. "Here are animals to love," he said. "They will know you love them."

So the Loving Ones hurried out to care for the wild animals. "You have chosen Satisfaction," the angel said.

Some of the Loving Ones worked at zoos and wild animal preserves, some just had bird feeders in their yards, but after a time they all came back to the Angel in Charge.

"They know we love them," they told the angel, "but they don't love us back. We want to be loved in return."

So the angel took them to the third window and showed them lots of people walking around, hurrying places. "Here are people for you to love," the angel told them. So the Loving Ones hurried off to find other people to love. "You have chosen Commitment," the angel said.

But after a time a lot of Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge. "People were okay to love," they said, "but sometimes they stopped loving us and left. They broke our hearts."

The angel just shook his head. "I cannot help you." he said. "You will have to be satisfied with the choices I gave you."

As the Loving Ones were leaving, someone saw a window off to one side and hurried to look out. Through it, they could see puppies and kittens and dogs and cats and lizards and hamsters and ferrets. The other Loving Ones hurried over. "What about these?" they asked.

But the angel just tried to shoo them away. "Those are Personal Empathy Trainers," he said, "but there's a problem with their system operations."

"Would they know that we love them?" someone asked.

"Yes," the angel said.

"Would they love us back?" another asked.

"Yes." the angel said.

"Will they stop loving us?" someone else asked.

"No," the angel admitted. "They will love you forever."

"Then these are what we want." the Loving Ones said.

But the angel was very upset. "You don't understand," he told them. "You will have to feed these animals."

"That's all right," the Loving Ones said.

"You will have to clean up after them and take care of them forever."

"We don't care."

The Loving Ones did not listen. They went down to where the Pets were and picked them up, seeing the love in their own hearts reflected in the animals' eyes.

"They were not programmed right," the angel said. "We can't offer a warranty. We don't know how durable they are. Some of their systems malfunction very quickly, others last a long time."

But the Loving Ones did not care. They were holding the warm little bodies and finding their hearts so filled with love that they thought they would burst. "We will take our chances." they said.

"You do not understand." The angel tried one more time. "They are so dependent on you that even the most well-made of them is not designed to outlive you. You are destined to suffer their loss."

The Loving Ones looked at the sweetness in their arms and nodded. "That is how it should be. It is a fair trade for the love they offer."

The angel just watched them all go, shaking his head. "You have chosen Tears." he whispered.



"So it is," the kind lady told the kitties, "and so each mommy and daddy knows. When they take a baby into their heart, they know that one day it will leave them, and they will cry."

The little orange boy sat up. "So why do they take us in?" he asked.

"Because even a moment of your love is worth years of pain later."

"Oh." The little orange boy got off the lady's lap and went back to the edge of the pond. His mommy was still there and still crying. "Will she ever stop crying?" he asked the kind lady.

She nodded. "You see, the Angel felt sorry for the Loving Ones, knowing how much they would suffer. He couldn't take the tears away but he made them special."

She dipped her hand into the pond and let the water trickle off her fingers. "He made them healing tears, formed from the special water here. Each tear holds bits of all the happy times of purring and petting and shared love. And the promise of love once again. As your mommy cries, she is healing.

"In time, she will be less sad and she will smile when she thinks of you. And then she will open her heart again to another little baby."

"But then she will cry again one day," the little orange boy said.

The lady just smiled at him as she got to her feet. "No, she will love again. That is all she will think about." She picked up Big Boy and Snowball and gave them hugs, then scratched Morgan's ear just how she liked.
"Look," she said, "the butterflies have come. Shall we go over to play?"

The other animals all ran ahead, but the little orange boy wasn't ready to leave his mommy. "Will I ever get to be with her again?"

The kind lady nodded. "You'll be in the eyes of every kitty she looks at. You'll be in the purr of every cat she pets. And late at night, when she's fast asleep, your spirit will snuggle up close to her and you both will feel at peace. One day soon, you can even send her a rainbow to tell her you're safe and waiting here for when it's her turn to come."

"I would like that." the little orange boy said and took one long look at his mommy. He saw her smile slightly through her tears, and he knew she had remembered the time he almost fell into the bathtub.

"I love you, Mommy," he whispered. "It's okay if you cry." He glanced over at the others, running and playing and laughing with the butterflies. "Uh, Mommy? I gotta go play now, okay? But I'll be around, I promise."

Then he turned and raced after the others.

:rip Willow


----------



## m.e.

My heart goes out to those who have lost their precious companions ray:

:rainbow:


----------



## Pipp

I have to stop looking at this thread... 

:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry John. Thanks for letting us know.

ink iris:


----------



## Pipp

For JuicyJuicee's beautiful, pampered Charlie... ink iris:

Sometimes the best care in the world just isn't enough. But at least for Charlie, it really wasa wonderful life. 

We've known you here for a long time, andyou'll be missed, Charlie. 

:rip little one..

So sorry Juicy. :sad:



sas ray:and the bunnies (ears at half mast) :bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5


----------



## Haley

Oh I am so sorry to hear about little charlie. I had read his thread earlier and was just thinking how good it made me feel that he came through the fly strike. I cant imagine how much pain you are in after he made it through seemingly okay.

Just know you were a great bunny mom, and you gave him the care and attention he needed. Im so very sorry for you loss.

-Haley


----------



## Haley

I also wanted to post for Denise's little Lolly, who passed away recently. 

Lollywas here for a very short time, but was loved very very much.

-Haley


----------



## maherwoman

For Spring's sweet little Pepsi, who crossed the Rainbow Bridge this morning.

Binky on, Sweet Pepsi...we love you so much!! :heartbeat

And to Spring: we love you so much, and are here for you through this horrible, difficult time. And I know Pebbles is, too. You are loved...
:grouphug:hug:


----------



## Spring

Oh Pepsi. All the things we've been through, everything together. I miss you with all my soul and just wish you'd come back to your cosy little cage for a cuddle with mommy. I hope your enjoying rainbow bridge and having a good time. In the meantime, till wemeet again, I'll always think of you and love you.

_The good die young. You were as free as a bird and your personality was so charming and darling. You are as strong as a diamond, but more precious and I'll think of you always. You'll never be forgotten. Your body may have died, but you are the beat of my heart, the light in my eyes, and the sweet song in my ears. You're memories will live forever in my heart. Until we meet again, Love you, momma's little darling._

_How do I dream without you.. You are my life, my soul, and my world. In time the only memories will be happy ones and I can look back and feel my nose against your soft fur. You really are something special my baby, and as hard as it is to say goodbye, you are an amazing little girlthat will always be missed._



_In the arms of the angels, you mayrest until we meet again._


----------



## JimD

*Pipp wrote: *


> I have to stop looking at this thread...
> 
> :bigtears:


 
...ditto.

This is one of the most difficult threads to visit.

Too many...and many too soon.

To all those that have lost their beloved...prayers and good thoughts are sent.

Binkie free little ones! Buck will take care of you for now.

~Jim


----------



## hotchocolatewithsmarties!!!!!

Dearclover bun

i loved you more then i think i ever relised, i miss you everyday and im always thinking of you. the way you kissed me and rubbed your chin everywhere you went, the way you ran to me and always looked pleased to see me. the way you flipped on your back when you were happy and stamped your feet when you were cross. i loved every part of you, every aspect of you. i wouldnt of changed you for the world and now as i feel alone with out you i relise how much i took you for granted. and i just want you back, i just want to see you again sitting in your favourite spot by the harth, i just want to hold you in my arms to tell you everything will be alright.

i will never forget you, edenxxxx


----------



## Pipp

Oh Eden, I'm so sorry to hear you lost Clover... You loved him so much. :bigtears:

:riplittle bunny. 



sas and the warren :bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5


----------



## tadpolephobic

I just lost my little girl Tabitha on Tuesday . . . I can't even explain how much I'm going to miss her, she was the very meaning of the phrase "good things come in small packages." There was so much personality packed into that little bunny, she could light up any room. One of the things I regret most is she was in training as a therapy rabbit, but never got a chance to share that special healing of hers with the people who needed her . . . weill besides me. :?
She was my shoulder to cry on and she was always ready to sprawl across my lap and offer kisses galore. She would do anything to make me smile and laugh - definitely a little ham. I took her everywhere with me! I will miss her company everyday, no one can ever fill thehole she's left.

Stephanie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I'm so sorry about Tabitha. She was beautiful.:tears2:Binkie free Tabitha. Xx


----------



## aeposten

Stephanie,
Tabitha was beautiful. I am sure you were a wonderful bunny mom, and she will always love you.

Binky Free Tabitha!

Amy and Oswald


----------



## aurora369

I'm so sorry to hear about Tabitha, she looked like a bunny full of life and personality.

Binky free Tabitha!

--Dawn


----------



## tadpolephobic

Thank you all. I think I'm doing a little better everyday, but as you all know you never stop missing them. It's such a comfort to be able to share with others who have been there as well.

Stephanie and Fuzz


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry you lost Tabitha. She was gorgeous! She must have had a wonderful personality if she was training as a therapy rabbit.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am sorry. She was a beauty.


----------



## m.e.

I'm so sorry :hug2


----------



## Steph-jo-petlover

My netherland dwarf passed away about a month ago, beforeI found this site.

She was a lovely rabbit and her name was floppsy, light grey in her colour with a white underbelly, she wasvery stuborn and was the type thatonly wants tono you for food, butI still love her andI dont no what to dowith myself,she died at 7 years of age,and there was no real cause to her death accept old age. 

I am even more upset because I wasent there to cumfort her when she was dying ( Stupid school ) butat leastI no shehas gone to a better place and i will never forget her.*cry*

Steph

R.I.P FLOPPSY


----------



## JadeIcing

:rip So sorry.


----------



## JimD

....bumping for Smelly.

...binkie free little one!

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## shye

This poem was sent to me when I lost my baby pooky. I dont know who this person was so I was never able to thank them personaly so I want to share it with all of you as a way to say thank you who ever you are that sent this to me and to say thanks to all of you here for careing and understanding people like me.



Some wounds are just to deep to ever heal.



It just continues to bleed slowly...

Our baby pooky

Left our lives to soon!


----------



## shye

Tiny lil Pooky with her first toy.


----------



## shye

Nap time with sponge bob doll. She drug her doll every were she went.


----------



## shye

We sent out x-mas cards to every one as anouncements of our new baby. Pooky posed for the picture like a pro.

Pooky never made it to her first x-mas.

She passed away 12 days befor x-mas. Her gifts and stocking

are in my cedar chest un opened.



New Years Day we decided to start the year fresh and with a new baby tohelp

mend our broken hearts....


----------



## shye

This is our new years baby. 

Babygirl. So tiny. she chose us. we took her home knowing

She was very sick. We told each other no matter how long or how

short she was with us we would cherish every moment with her. We

got her feeling better and her wellness apointment with her vet was 

Jan. 5th. That morning I kissed her goodby before going to work and planned to come home in 2 hrs to go to vet. I walked into work, clocked in, and my phone rang, It was my husband, He said you need to come bk home, we our loseing our baby girl...

It took me 13 min. to get back home.........

I was 2 min to late. She had passed away

We cherish those 5 special days we had to love her.


----------



## shye

My heart goes out to all of you who have suffered the loss of such a precious creature. All though the pain is almost unbearable I must say I would do it all over again.


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I am terribly sorry for your lost Shye, to Pooky and babygirl,

Also to Tabitha, may they all binkie free.


----------



## princess_hansy

i lost my dear Spice when she was only a baby, she was so beutifull and so Perfect. She was very clever to and i think about her every day, this is her picture.


----------



## shye

My heart goes out to you! I still havent been able to tell the whole story about loseing my Pooky and Baby girl. I have started to type it up for this page but It is just to hard still.

This is by Pooky. I miss her so much!


----------



## shye

This is Babygirl.whom I also miss


----------



## JimD

Little Tar-tar crossed the Bridge this morning. 

He was my daughter's hamster. She only got him a couple of weeks ago.

The best I can tell is that he developed an internal growth.Whatever it was advanced at a very rapid pace over the past 1-2 days.
Last night he could hardly stand up andwe didn't think he would make it through the night. We made him as comfortable as possible. We kept his cage in the bunnie room so he wouldn't be alone and so the bunnies could watch over him. 
This morning I checked on him and I thought he had passed, but when I picked up the cage he raised he head a bit and looked at me. Then he opened his mouth real wide and made a little squeaking noise....and then he was gone.

~Jim ray::rainbow:
(for Jessica)


----------



## shye

:tears2:I am so sorry. How is your daughter taking the loss? Hugs to both of you

Shye


----------



## Haley

Aww Jim, sorry to hear that. 

You guys are in my prayers. ray:ray: Im sure that even though it was for a short time, he knew he was loved and very well cared for.

Run free, little Tar-Tar :angel:


----------



## JimD

Thanks.

Jessica is upset. 
Her favorite hamster, Meatball, crossed over almost a year ago and I think she was trying to fill the little void he left.
Tar-tar was just starting to get use to us and had started to let us pick him up.


----------



## aeposten

Jim,
You and Jessica have my condolances. Hamsters are such great little animals. I will be thinking of you.

-Amy
(with Oswald and Alfred)


----------



## JimD

lucylocket* wrote: *


> wendy myfriend phoned me and said smarty was dying so
> 
> tony and myself took him to the vet
> 
> he was a lovely guy and so funny as well
> 
> varna xxxx


----------



## naturestee

Jane (RexRabbit) lost her bun Uncle Albert to cancer today. Binky free Uncle Al. You'll be healed at the Bridge.

:bigtears:


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnyangel:I will light a candle.


----------



## JimD

*naturestee wrote:*


> Jane (RexRabbit) lost her bun Uncle Albert to cancer today. Binky free Uncle Al. You'll be healed at theBridge.
> 
> :bigtears:


ray::rainbow:....binky free Uncle Albert.


----------



## shye

So very sorry. My baby Pooky will take good care of Uncle Albert.


----------



## shye

So will my Babygirl.


----------



## Pipp

I haven't posted in here a while, but I wanted to offer condolences to one of the Internet rabbit world's kindest, most helpful posters,Jane (RexRabbit) on the loss of Uncle Albert.

Also, RIP little Courage, GentleGiant's mini-rex that fought and finally succumbed to a fatal back fracture... 

And to Dawn's little foster baby, tiny Penny's even tinier newborn, who also fought a good fight but was ultimately called to the land beyond the Rainbow Bridge..

:rip:little ones.. 



sas :cry1:and the warren :bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5:... ears at half mast


----------



## Pipp

As I was writing the above post, I saw the awful news that I must add Just Jack's much beloved little Phoebe to this list. Jack was a Moderator here on the forum, after ending up with four of Peg's (TinysMom) little Lionhead babies. 
He lost Cala several months ago during a spay, andtonight he logged in to report the sudden death of Pheobe following a what appears to have been a bad landing on a short fall -- a household accident.

She leaves a heartbroken family in her wake, and many very sad forum members who followed her antics through Just Jack's posts.

:riphoebe

So sorry Jack. :sad:









This thread had so fortunatelyseen little action recently, but this has been a bad week forbunnies. Again, condolences to all.


sas :cry1:and the warren :bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh No :sad:!! What a terrible time. I am so sorry Rexrabbit, Gentle Giants, Dawn and Jack for your losses . 

Jan


----------



## naturestee

I feel sick. There are too many bunnies going to the Bridge. Jane (RexRabbit) lost her 7month old velveteen lop Lord Lopsley yesterday to liver/lung cancer, just a few days after loosing Uncle Albert.

There's a pic of both bunnies here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15490&amp;forum_id=6

:sad:

Could we stop this please?


----------



## Haley

This has been such an awful week for bunnies.

My heart goes out to all of you that have lost so much this week. 

Sending lots of love and prayers your way 

-Haley


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh wow. I have candle lit for all these poor guys.


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Pipp

Lord Lopsey? Noooooo!!! This can't be happening.... 

He was far too young and far too special :cry2








:rip:little one.. 



sas :cry3and the warren :bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5:


----------



## Pipp

I REALLY don't even want to post this one... 

Martin is one of our most popular members, and Marvin was one of our most popular bunnies. :bigtears:

I'm having trouble wrapping my head around this one... Not Marvin! :sad:

It's truly awful. So sorry, Martin. :cry4:


This day just gets worse and worse... I'm going back to bed and pulling the covers over my head. 






:rip: Marvin, we all loved you little girl. :bigtears:




sas :cry2and the warren:bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5::bunny5: (earsat half mastthe rest of this awful day)


----------



## CountryGirl

These are my two bunny angels, Howie and Leo. I had both since they were old enough to be away from mama rabbit. And I will always tresure the time and memories I had with them.:bunnyangel::bunnyangel:

Leo was just over 4 years oldwhen he passed away due to ongoing illness during surgery. My vet was wonderful and truly adored Leoand Howie too. I received the sweetest gift from my vet a few weeks after, it was an inprint of Leo's sweet feet. Leo was my rowdy, full of energy, always into trouble boy, and he loved to chase the cat out of any room he was in.:roflmao:I have to admit whenLeo first passed I was angry at the vet but really at myself. I wanted to have more time with him and to have been able to say goodbye the way I was able too with Howie. But I know thatitwas really know ones fault at all. And my vet waswonderful and did everything he could for him.He earned his bunny wings on 06/07/2006. Here is Leo when he was a baby.








Howie was almost 8 years old what he passed away in my arms. I am glad I had that time with him andwas able to holdand cuddle with him that last time and say goodbye.He wasmy very sweet, loving, calm, cuddle boy. He earned his bunny wings on 08/29/2006. These are a couple of my favorite pictures of him. 











And here is one of Leo (left) and Howie (right) together. I believe they are flying with the butterfliesnow, all around me and waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.I miss my sweet bunny boys and think of them everyday. :bawl::bawl::bunnybutt::bunnyangel::bunnyangel:








Thank you for letting me share a little about my babies.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

What is going on this year, The rainbow bridge is getting bigger. Many buns, guinea pigs and all are going too fast. I wish I could hide under the covers liek you said Pipp.

I am terribly sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I am so sorry for all of your losses this week. It is a tragedy and very hard to deal w/. I am thinking of all of you who lost your bun! Binkie free babies! :magicwand:


----------



## proxima centauri

Binky Free Marvin will be missed.

Here are some pictures of the bunny who went for a castration and ended up having a hysterectomy. She kept her boy name, but was always a lady.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh wow. I feel as if my candle has been lit non stop lately.


----------



## m.e.

:rainbow:

To all the bunnies who have made the journey over the Rainbow Bridge. You are loved and you are missed, but you will *always* have a place in our hearts.

:tears2:


----------



## LuvaBun

This just gets sadder . I always thought Marvin was a most striking rabbit, and I know she was loved very much. I am so sorry! 

I love this picture!






Jan


----------



## proxima centauri

Thanks Luva Buns.

I'm in pieces.


----------



## Pipp

I'm in pieces just reading about it. I can't imagine how hard this is, Brem. I've followed Marvin here and in your blog. It's so very sad. 

And Country Girl, I didn't realize your losses were this recent. I'm so very sorry. :sad:

Thanks for sharing their pics, they were gorgeous little buns. They'll live again on this page and in our hearts. 

ink iris:

sas


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me 





























Sleep Tight Rainbow Bunnies. ink iris:


----------



## tinfoilxtouch

It's taken me a week to be able to post this. Last Tuesday I said an unexpected goodbye to Cinnamon, one of the first bunnies I've ever owned. After having her back legs paralyzed in June,she made an amazing recovery to full mobility. The determination she showed was inspiring. I remember taking her out Monday night and watching her jump all around the apartmentï¿½ it brought tears to my eyesto see how well she was doing. I left her for work Tuesday without saying goodbye, only to return to find that she had passed on. It was heartbreaking. I actually called off on Wednesday so I could have her cremated. I still havenï¿½t been able to look at the urn since I picked it up Friday afternoon.


Wherever you are Cinnamon, just know that I love you and miss you.


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry about Cinnamon. She sounded like she was doing so well.

Binky free, Cinnamon.

ink iris:


----------



## proxima centauri

September wasn't a good bunny month 

We love you binky free bunnies.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. How could you know she wasn't gonna make it after looking and acting recovered. How strange.

Binky free Cinnamon. :rainbow:


----------



## RABBIT#1

:rainbow:I am so sorry for everyone who has lost a bunny, and hope they are having fun at Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman

Hi guys...

Horrible news...

I just got word that Daisy, my sister's dog, was put to sleep today. For anyone who doesn't know, here is her story:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15326&amp;forum_id=5&amp;highlight=poor+puppy

I had been hoping that the last time they took her to the vet, she would hang on just for another year, until we could get a house with a big backyard for her to play in, but she just couldn't handle anymore the life of being ignored and having to live the way she was.

It isn't easy, but I know I have to somehow take solace in the fact that I did everything I could do for her...though right now, it really isn't stopping the tears from flowing. I feel like I've lost one of my own babies...

My sister emailed me to tell me (rather callous way to do it, if youask me), and said that she had started to have trouble walking again, and was having trouble with one of her eyes, wasn't eating or drinking anymore, and that they had to take her in to Seacca and have her put to sleep. I gasped and said something out of surprise (though I don't remember what), and my husband asked me what happened...but I couldn't speak, I was so overtaken. All I could do was cry on his shoulder after he read it and hugged me.

It's so unfair...to live a long life, only to have the majority of it being ignored in a small, dirty backyard. I hope her friend, Minnie, lives long enough that we can give her the gift of that big, grassy backyard, and we will have a special memorial there for sweet Daisy.

I will put here the same thing I posted in memorial for her the last time, when I truly thought she wouldn't make it:

_To you, my sweetDaisy...my eternal puppy love. May you have the happiness andlove and freedom you didn't have in this life. Know that as I think of you, I shed tears for not being able to say goodbye.If I could see you right now, I would kiss your big, beautiful, slobbery face and give your huge shoulders a big ol' hug. I hope you know that you're loved, and will be greatly missed.You will forever hold a special place in our hearts.

My love forever,

Your Auntie Rosie _


----------



## cheryl

Ohh Rosie that is so sad, when you first posted about your sisters dog i felt saddened by the story and how those dogswere being treated and it is just so unfair

but Daisy has been set free now, she is no longer suffering

Ya know, Minnie is going to miss her friendthe most and that is the most saddest thing



run, run, run as fast as you can Daisy girl

rip Daisy, you deserve it now



cheryl


----------



## FiverHazel

Hello everyone.

I am new on here looking for some comfort.

We lost our beloved Fiver yesterday. My husband went outside to get him & Hazel in from their run & he had passed away. I feel so guilty because I come home everyday at 3 but didn't go & check on them. I just keep thinking that if I had checked on them he might have been ok.

He was only 3 & it's so hard because he was only at the vets last week & given a clean bill of health so I really don't know what happened. I just wish I could have been there with him. I only hope it was quick & painless. He loved cuddles & always hopped over to me every morning when I made lunch & whenever we were out in the conservatory where they live at night.

We had noticed he was getting a little thinner & moulting more than usual but he was still eating. If he was old it would still hurt but at least you know it's coming & can prepare for it. He was only young & it's such a shock. I can't stop thinking about him.

I want my bunny back. Please god look after him. 

Kelly


----------



## cheryl

I'm sorry that your first post is a sad one, i know just how devestating it is to lose a bunny and it just hurts so bad that you don't think you could hurt anymore, and for you to lose Fiver like that and without any warning is just ever so devestating



i'm just ever so sorry!!



Goodbye little Fiver, your mummy loves you and always will



cherylinkpansy:


----------



## JadeIcing

My candle is lit for there passing. 



Rest in Peace Fiver and Daisy


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry Rosie. She's in a better place now, and I'm sure she'll be waiting for you at the Bridge. I wish she could have had a chance to live with you though.

Kelly, I'm sorry you lost Fiver so young. ink iris:


----------



## FiverHazel

This is a picture of the wonderful Fiver. Sleep well little man.

Love & hugs Mum

xx


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Well I have one.

My guinea pig Patches,

She was only 2 yrs old, developed blood in her urine last friday. Took her in and diagnosed her with UTI, stopped eating sun night, could not get anything in her. Took her back in on Tuesday for another check up. the vet suspected a very bad infection or cancer. She was too weak for anything to be done so I decided to end her suffering.

She earned her Angel Wings on Tuesday October 11th.

I miss you too much Patches, Autumn your sister really misses you the most. You are now reunited with Hairyette. Popcorn free in the fields of clover.

Mummie misses ya.

I love you Patches.






*9/10/04 - 10/11/06*


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Sweetie...I'm so sorry that you're going through this. 

RIP little Fiver...we all love you. Binky free across the Rainbow Bridge, Sweetie. urplepansy:

And for you, FiverHazel, our love and hugs through this difficult time. :hug2:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...my love and hugs to you SweetPeasMommie. She looks like she was so happy with you for her mama. 

RIP and popcorn free, little Patches. urplepansy:

And our hugs and love to you, SweetPeasMommie, as well as sweet Autumn. It's rough to lose a friend like that.:hug2:


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you so much for your condolences, guys. I really appreciate it. It was a rough night, and my husband persisted in trying to cheer me up. I just can't help thinking how unfair the timing was... we had such plans for sweet Daisy, but will continue those plans for her sister, Minnie.

I think the thing that hurts the most is knowing that to my sister, this is probably a relief... one less dog to take care of.Just after she messaged me about this, she posted a bulletin on her myspace site (where she messaged me from) that was a survey, and hasn't posted a single thing about Daisy. It steams me that someone can lose someone so special and care so little, to then literally JUST AFTER turn around and happily and so carefree-ly answer a goofy survey. I couldn't even read it...it upset me too much that she cared so little. My husband didn't even have words and was quite mad at the callousness.

I feel horrible because I know my sister didn't even take the time to tell Minnie that her dear friend crossed the Rainbow Bridge, and wont' be coming home. If she won't even love a dog enough to keep her alive and happy, she won't take the time to explain things to Minnie. My heart aches for Minnie and Daisy both.

To me, I have lost a dear friend, and didn't get to tell her goodbye and give her one last doggy hug. I don't understand her lack of reaction in it.

I asked her if she could send me a picture of Daisy so we could create a little memorial for her. I didn't mention that it'll be created for our big backyard in the future that we intend to give sweet Minnie...along with a new doggy friend so she's no longer all alone. We're going to really start working at financial things so we can move ahead quicker on getting a house, for Minnie's sake. 

It's sad to me that the most basic things, like a grassy backyard, fun trips to the dog beach or the park, playing with or even giving them toys, giving them treats, petting them, bathing them, giving them a warm home....they wouldn't even do the basics. 

Hang on, Minnie... Auntie is working on changing your life around and giving you a happy rest-of-your-life. I'm so sorry I couldn't make it happen in time for your sister and dear friend.Please hang on, Honey... Auntie's working on it.

Thanks again for your kind words, guys. This hit hard...it'll be difficult to talk about much other than this today. Hope that's okay.

Love and hugs to you guys,

Rosie*


----------



## blue buns

hi everyone,

i got bad news to looks like everyones having a bad week. i lost my blue buns on weds oct 11 at 1:38 pm. my brother took blue buns out of his room blue buns was cold then he back leg went limp then the rest of him as i was trying to get dr goode on her cell phone vets office was closed. he cell wasn't working right so i called a vet less then 10 minutes from my house i was holding blue buns .that so call rabbit vet told me to take him over a hr away i told the lady he's gasping for air he's not going to make it. so she puts me on hold then comes back said i can bring him in at 4pm. i said he died in my arms i tried cpr but failed it didn't hold. her asnwer was i guess you don't need the appt anymore. then after i hung up with that person dr goode got my message called me back. she asked me to bring him in if i wanted for an autospy the next day to see what happed as his 1 sister, mother, son, 1/2 brother died the same way. so i agreed blue buns had a heart half the size it should've been. he died from heart failure at 5 years old. blue buns had problems starting at 5 days old. i hand feed him at 5 days old as he was very thin not growing, then at 5 weeks old he had low blood surgar still very small. a friend of mine who breeds rabbitstold me blue buns wouldn't make it past 5 days then she said he wouldn't make it past 5 weeks. blue buns proved her wrong then i almost lost him & the rest of the gang almost was taken from me because this creep of a cop called animal control on me for having them in the house. i called 911 because my mom fell broke her hip. dr goode let me board them at her old vet office until i got it all cleared up. blue buns was so sweet, loving never bit, niped, kick or scratched anybody. he was pure love. i could dress him up in his tux or sweater no problem. i didn't need this his half sister zoe came down with an eye problem she needs surgery on both eyes the eyedr did her 1 eye. she's doing great but misses her brother like the rest of the family. blue buns wife crystalhasn't stopped eating & his son prince charmingbarely eating. i can't sleep i miss him so much

i feel like i lost my son when blue buns died

take care everyone

michellep


----------



## Haley

Michelle, Im so sorry for your loss ray:

Bluebuns sounds like a little fighter. Even though his heart was too small, Im sure he loved you with every bit of it.

He's at the Rainbow Bridge with his family now. :rainbow:Binky Free Little One


----------



## cheryl

Awww i'm sorry Michelle,i'm just ever so sorry that you lost Blue buns like that



goodbye little Blue Buns



cherylink iris:


----------



## Pipp

Sarah'sBeautiful BlackBunny Benjamin... Her best friend... Taken from this world by an abscess. 

She's deeply missed, butno longer in pain. 

:rip:little one. . . I'm sure you're doing binkies at the Bridge. I wish we could have gotten to know you for a little longer. You had an awesome bunnymom. 

Sarah: I wish we could have done more to help your baby girl. :sad:


----------



## proxima centauri

Bowser has left to join her sister Marvin in the bunny sky.



Binky Free Bowser.

We love you.


----------



## Haley

Binky free Bowser and Marvin. :rainbow:


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Pipp

This one is sad beyond words.:sad: I found Marvin's loss devastating, Bower's is just too much. Bren, I am so sorry. Of all people, this should not be happening to you, I know how much you loved your girls and what good care you took of them.

:rip: Bowser, your Daddy loves you. And we loved hearing about you from your Daddy. I hope he sticks around. At least Marvin won't be lonely.



sas :cry4:and the warren :bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5(ears at half mast)


----------



## Haley

What a terrible week it has been.:tears2:

First, for Mummel's Amy, who beat head tilt only to succumb to a dog attack. She was such a little sweetheart. I wish we could have known her longer.

Rest in Peace little Amy.ray:


----------



## Haley

Second, for our dear Perry. 

Words cant express how much he was loved by everyone here.
















We will miss you so much, little man.:bigtears:

Watch over Jan and Pernod and the rest of the family.

Binky free little one :bunnyangel::rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Pipp

So sorry... :tears2:

In memory of Perry and Amy ... both much-loved bunnies. Thanks to Jan and Mummelfor making their livesso very happy. And vice versa. 

You'll be missed down here, little ones, but may your joy now be eternal. ink iris:


----------



## Pipp

A Bunny Angel to watch over all our dear little departed furry friends... 






Thanks to lalena2148...


----------



## LuvaBun

Perry, you were the sweetest little man I couldever have wished for. I will miss you so much - the way you always camebounding over the garden to meet me; the way you always sat under thetreat shelf at the same time every night, and if I ignored you, youwould nudge my foot until I gave in. I'll miss your Bunny 500s aroundthe room, before flopping next to Pernod, and showering her with kisses.

Pernod is so lost without you and it seems so wrong to see her on herown - you were always together. There is a huge gap in our hearts, thatwill only be filled when we meet at The Bridge. God Bless you, myspecial baby Boy. :bigtears:






Love you always, Mommy, Daddy and Pernod xx


----------



## JadeIcing

I dont know why but looking at his picture itmade me cry. Possibly because it's getting close to the day when myfirst dog died.


----------



## Haley

Jan, Im sitting here crying like ababy.Perrywas such aspecial littleguyray:


----------



## Spring

I'm in tears at the moment as I writethis. All the special little sweethearts that have now passed on torainbow bridge since I've been on RO.My hearts are witheveryone, and hopefully with time, the sweet memories will come throughand the pain will dull a bit.

In the arms of the angels, you may rest till we meet again.


----------



## shye

[align=center][/align]


[align=center]To All of You Who are Here, I Feel Your Pain, My Heart Aches for You.[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]I didn't know that morning
What pain the day would bring,
When you're little heart stopped beating
And I couldn't do a thing,
I'd tried so hard
But all in vain,
To try to make
You well again,
It broke my heart in two
When I saw you slip away,
You didn't want to go 
You tried so hard to stay,
I saw that you were tired
And a cure was not to be,
So I held you in my arms
And cried "Pooky, Please forgive me" [/align]

[align=center]

[align=center]After onlyato short amount oftime together
The time had come for usto part,
Finally it eased your piercing pain
But it also shattered my aching heart,
If I could have one wish
A wish that would come true,
The only thing I'd wish for
Are my yesterdays with you,
I'll think about you everyday
Of that there is no doubt,
You were wonderful to live with
But so hard to live without,
Every morning when I wake
My thoughts go straight to you,
You never leave my broken heart
No matter what I do,
There's a hole in my life
That no-one can fill,
In life I love you dearly
In death I love you still,
And as I laid you be'neath the soil and clay
I laid my heart beside you
And quietly walked away. [/align]

[align=center]Goodbye my special baby. [/align]

[align=center]When your pain ended, mine had just began [/align]

[align=center]In memory of my baby Pooky[/align]

[align=center]12/13/05
[/align]

[align=center]Almost a year ago, she didnt make it to see her first x-mas.[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]Her gifts remain untouched and wraped today, I look andthem as if maybe if I keep them wraped and place them under the x-mastree again this year, when I open my eyes this x-mas morning my Pookywill be there looking back at me, anxiously waiting to tear into thosenew bright red boxes mommy and daddy and great grandma put under thetree after mommy put me to bed....[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]And all this pain in my heart will disapeare, because[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]This was all just a horrible Nightmare.....but now Im awake...[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]I Wish, I Wish,......[/align][/align]


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I am so sorry for the lost of Pooky who did not have the first christmas.


----------



## Pipp

Here's a keychain urnon ebay for anybody who has had their bunnies/pets cremated. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Pet-KEYCHAIN-URN-w-vial-lg-PAW-CHARM-memorial-11-00_W0QQitemZ120050270466QQihZ002QQcategoryZ117422QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem









May not be for everyone, but I thought I'd pass on the information. The seller is raising money for a pet rescue.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I am sad to say that CozyAnna passed away this morning with a bad bloat.

They tried everything to keep the gut moving til tomorrow but she did not pull through.

CozyAnna,

I want to say how sorry I am letting you leave our life when we moved.But I want to say that I am very greatful to have you and Snowie in ourlife. You both are beautiful girls and I love you with all my heart. 

Go and find Patches she will show you around. Watch over your sister Snowie I know that she is missing you now.

You know that yesterday was exactly one month since your sister Patches has gone to the bridge and now you had to go.

CozyAnna you are much loved by me and daddy.

In loving memory of CozyAnna
12/25/03 - 11/12/06







Pipp that is cool. I am saving it. I wanted to get my GP's cremated but they wanted alot of money to do it.


----------



## shye

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheryl

For Susan's (aka irishmist) baby boy Pez

:sad:

Binky free little one :rainbow:



cheryl inkpansy:


----------



## Haley

For Pez, what a special little man:






Binky Free little one:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

It seems like this forum has lost so many sweetrabbits lately. It just hurts so bad right now. Art will come home fromwork and I'll be crying and he'll be like, "Did we lose a rabbit?"

I'll tell him, "No...we didn't. But the forum did and it hurts."

To those who lose rabbits - please know that we care and we're here for you.

Peg


----------



## irishmist

*The only tribute that I felt would beworthwhile for Pez would be one to share his adventures. Hewas an odd bunny who never truly believed he was a rabbit. Hehad the personality of a dog and mischievousness of a 2 year old child,and the attitude and stubbornness of a mule. My tribute youyou, you were well loved and you loved well. Remember dearheart that Cleo's butt is probably as warm as ever for you to tuck yourhead under and sleep!*

*







*Here are a few of his stories collected from this forum

Recently my baby boy ran past me a couple of times making a verystrange noise, it almost sounded like the noise the game Q-bertmakes... boing, boing. There does not seem to be anythingwrong and he appears quite happy. He kind of boings thenbinkies lol When he first did this I had to turn the TV offto hear where it was coming from. I have heard of grunting,growling, purring but never boinging. Anyone else ever heretheir rabbits boing?

Ilooked after an 7 month old baby today. Well Ilook after her all the time lol. Tonight afterdinner I thought I would give her a Popsicle as a treat.

Poor ole Pez (as he is known as now) heard the wrapper and came tearingout to make sure he got some of it. He has a passion forsugar free Popsicles. There was no way that I was going togive him a lick when the baby was sucking on it. Don't knowwhose germs would be worse for who!

So Pez sat on his haunches for a good 15 minutes and I swear I saw adrop of drool hanging from his mouth! He sat there sopatiently, so when the baby finished the Popsicle I wiped it off andwent to give it to Pez. 

I bent over to give it to Pez and he got really excited, apparently thebaby was not finished with the Popsicle yet, she bent over towith her mouth real wide and the two of them collided. Theyboth hit their heads together and immediately sprang apart. Inever saw such a frightened look on a rabbit or a babybefore. It happened so fast, that all I could do was doubleover with laughter, making the situation worse because I scared themeven more.

Moral of the story: Make sure you get all your licks in before you get clobbered!

Today we had a dozen or so ducks come to visit. They came andstopped on our front porch for a bite to eat. We feed themquite regularly, these ducks, and/or generations of them,have been coming to this complex for well over 5 years. It isfunny, they go from house to house and one duck will go up and bang itsbeak on the door LOL. We threw out some bread tothem. They caught Pez's eye and he darted to thewindow. I swear he was a dog in another life. Hisface was pressed so close to the glass that you could see his breath,and he was shifting back and forth on his front paws, and making a lowguttural moan. So much for rabbits being timid LOL.
The ducks got spooked by a passing car and they trotted off.Seeing this, Pez thought to go with them, he started off at agreat run and was too busy watching the ducks, he ran SMACK into thewall....ROFLMAO!
We had spaghetti for dinner tonight. Pez has a good eye andran and grabbed a piece that I dropped on the floor. It wasquite a long piece and he sat there sucking it in just like tramp onlady and the tramp. It was just to funny to watch, himslurping it in and making a noise like the piggy he is. I wassorely tempted to put a meatball on the floor to see if he would rollit over to Cleo... but I probably would have ended up with a bunny withan orange chin LOL

This Bunny is gonna be the death of me. Pez our little poopdispenser, can find a TV channel changer anywhere we hide it.Short of putting them where we can never find them again, we have toremember to put them up somewhere out of reach. As I wassitting here replying to this forum, I looked around to check on thebunnies. Only to find Pez happily chewing off the buttons tothe changer, that I had hid! Now the only button left on thechanger is the down channel... Sigh... Ponders if this is a comment onmy choice of programs to watch. Well, I suppose that if hedidn't keep me occupied by making a mess in whatever he gets into, I'dhave to go and pick on my husband instead LOL

Keep those channel changers out of the way.. they are a delicious treat APPARENTLY!



My husband comes flying into the bedroom... quick grab your camera!!!!

I go tearing into the living room ( I should be thin for all the times I go tearing into the living room)

I had left my cooler bottle on the floor beside the couch and Pez had it and was dragging it across the floor!!!!

I took it off of him and he actually growled at me... not a little growl but a Pit Bull growl!!!!

It must be a full moon cuz these bunnies are nuts tonight!


I definitely have a bunny that could be prone to alcoholism LOL



Last night, I went to the fridge and got a cooler, I opened it up andas soon as it made that pop sound Pez came flying into thekitchen. He followed me into the living room practically onhis hind legs the whole way! I sat on the couch, he jumped onmy lap, I could barely take a sip without him trying to grabthe bottle! You ever tried to get a 3 lb bunny off your lap,when he does not want to... darn near impossible! Since itwas his free run time, I did not want to take that time away from himby putting him in his cage, so I went into the bedroom to have a drinkand relax. There he was at the door with his nose under thedoor and all you could hear was grunt.. snuffle, snuffle...grunt! From now on I think I am gonna have to go into thebathroom, turn on the fan to open my coolers from now on !!!

I think poor ole Pez was an alcoholic in another life!

Or I have invented a new toy for bunnies, pineapple and coconutflavoured toys, at least it would last forever cuz he can't chewthrough it LMAO j/k




You ask what was my first mistake?

I had had a very long morning, wasn't feeling the greatest so I thoughtI would lay down and catch a nap. I was just too tired towrangle the bunnies back to the cage. (they normally stay out all dayand would have been really put out had I put them to bed when it wasn'tofficially bedtime) MISTAKE #1

I was off to dreamland, oh and such a nice sleep it was. WhenI went to sleep, both rabbits were under my bed where they usually areduring that time of day. I was roused slightly when theystarted bounding on the bed. But I drifted back off again.MISTAKE #2

Again, I was roused. This time by a noise I had never heardbefore. An obscene bunch of grunts and growls. Iturned my head and rolled over to see what was going on MISTAKE#3. Just as I focus in on the bunny, he... SPRAYED ME!!!...right in the face. Well I flew off the bed, and he flew offthe bed and he had the audacity to stare me in the face with a look onhis that said "What in the heck is, your problem?"

The ironic thing about this whole episode is that I was dreaming aboutNiagara Falls Canada and being on the Maid of the Mist. Forthose who do not know what that is, it is a boat that travels to andnear these humongous water falls and you get absolutely soaked doing it.

Think I learned a valuable lesson today... Never be too lazy or tired to put your bunnies away.. it catches up with you... LOL


----------



## LuvaBun

oh Susan, Pez was *such* a character. Allhis stories made me smile - you have a lot of happy memories to thinkof. He is going to be a big miss .

I hope you are all doing OK.

Jan


----------



## naturestee

What a beautiful tribute! And that was always my favorite picture of Pez.

For those of you that haven't seen yet, there's a new Bunny 101 thread:
Dealing With Grief

Irishmist was given this by her vet and wanted to share it with everyone else.

Binky free, bunnies.

ink iris:


----------



## shye

:rainbowez.ray:


----------



## xbabiixangelx

*



*

*Name*: Pucca

*DOB*: July 2006

*RIP*: 20th November 2006 , exactly 2 months after my hamster oddball

*Anecdote:* Puccas was a sweetie and wasn't afraid ofbeing held, she was always still and I luvd feeding her by hand just(she lived with her mum and i made sure her mum didnt eat herpart of food). she got alot of attention when I brought her in for mytalk and she didn't panic at all. She really wasn't mine, but she was arunt so I'm guessing that might be part of her death, she was bred frommy sisters rabbits and as her siblings got sold, she stayed and Ibonded with her, too bad when I decided I was going to get her ownhutch and keep her as mine, and take her to the vet for a checkup (cozshe was small) it was already too late..... 

Luved very much and told her I luvd her before she slipped ;P, 4evermissed, she'll be with my wee hamster now (died at2/12 yrs)Oddball, and our other family pets. Miss you licking my finger andcoming at the front of the hutch in anticpation of being held (unlikemost of my sisters other rabbits who run away from me  most of thetime)








MERRY XMAS PUCCA , (and all other pets on this bridge and past pets) asunlike other pets she didnt live long enough to see her first Xmas 



xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo



And also a :boohoo:for Pez who I heard about when I was searching for this board , Joining Pucca and Pez 2gether



:happyday::magicwand:and over the rainbow


----------



## JadeIcing

So very sorry. I will light a candle for this little one.


----------



## shye

:bigtears:So sorry. Breaks my heart .My Pooky and babygirl will take good care of little Pucca andPez and all who meet them over the rainbow.:cry4:





:runningrabbit:

Shye

Me and babygirl . Was a long night


----------



## shye

Special little Pooky. Merry x-mas to all our special buns who wont be here to share with us.


----------



## Hare comes Trouble

My sign in name is in honor of my rabbit Harecomes Trouble. He went to the rainbow bridge on November 10thabout 6:45 am. He turned out to be no trouble afterall. My husband and I adopted him from a co-worker who saidthat her children were not taking care of him. He was themost gentle rabbit, and would let you hold and pet him for as long asyou wish. He got along with all the rabbits (I have 3 otherdoes), but he was best of friends with Floppsy (mini lop). Hewas nine years old when he went to the rainbow bridge, in which he waspreceeded by his other best friend Amanda (a buck, a long story) threeyears ago. We (me, my husband, my neice and nephew, Floppsy,Fawn and Brownie) will all miss you deeply. Rest in peace mybaby.


----------



## shye

:rip:



:runningrabbit:

so sorry:sad:


----------



## LuvaBun

So sorry about Hare comes Trouble (great name).At least take comfort in that you gave him a happy loving home in placeof the one he had.

Jan


----------



## naturestee

More bad news from RexRabbit (Jane).Her brave little bun Major Tom passed away after a long struggle withsevere dental problems. He was a permanent foster from arescue, and she made his last months as happy as possible.







Binky free, Major Tom.


----------



## xbabiixangelx

so sorry 4 all the losses x


----------



## maherwoman

I'm so sorry to report thatapollos_last_stand24 (Hope) lost her dear sweetApollo. Here's what she just PM'd to me:

"thanks again for all the help support and prayers , had a vet make ahouse cal last night to check him out and he ended up puttinghim down with a bit of chlorine gas, he just went to sleep inmy arms there was nothing that could be done some how my other bun lunabroke his back he is quite smaller than her , as well as afew other things he couldnt be sure of till he ran blood workhe took samples and so on so now im justwaiting for the results so ican know what ealse the problem was other than his back, itkills me i rescued him from an untimely death as snake food and now iloose him , easy come easy go right ? well just wahted to saythanks again for the warm welcome and thought and prayers and advicehad from all 
Hope"

So, here's to dear, sweet Apollo...

Binky happy and free, little angel, over the Rainbow Bridge to joinyour bunny friends waiting there to play with you. We'rehappy you had a wonderful, though brief, bit of time in a loving homewith someone who cares so much about you and loves you somuch. 

RIP sweet Apollo


----------



## shye

[size=+3]Fragile Circle[/size]
[size=+2]"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even moretemporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and oftenbreached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." [/size]


[size=+2]Irving Townsend. [/size]

*may your broken hearts heal soon.*

*Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles*


----------



## Rabbit Hutch

I've been through the same scenario many timesbut this time when I went in, I found that I had reached a new level ofgrief. Pain that I have not been able to face at all untiltoday.
Last week I had to put down little Roxy, my Xmas angel. 






She came to us before Xmas last year, neglected, unwanted andbroken. Her body was broken but not her spirit. Shewas 6 years old when she came to me and had a severely broken back legthat was never treated and left her badly crippled. 
I've seen 100's of rabbits but *none* compared toRoxy. I've never been so touched by such a tiny littlespirit....her determination, strength and loving personality was mindboggling. 











She *never* once went being touched without giving a small lick inreturn. She loved to just live and despite all she's beenthrough she was *always* such a positive little spirit. 

Slowly her body began to betray her and she was growingtired. I stuggled with wondering if it was hertime. Her upper body became weaker and could no longercompensate for the loss of her back legs. For the last few weeks I tookher with me as sometimes she would get turned over and be unable toright herself. Getting to her food was a struggle despite herwanting to eat. She spent the nights on my bed and went whereever I went. As hard as it was, I just knew. 

The night before I went to the pet food store and bought out all thecat grass...it was her favorite. She ate 5 packs of it andenjoyed all of her favorite treats. Before we got to the veton her day to go, we stopped and had her picture taken withSanta. 

At the vets, she gave me kisses right up to the end. Herpassing was very quick and she left this world knowing I loved her morethan anything in the whole world. As many times as I havebeen through this, her passing was different. I was amazed athow her eyes changed color - they went from a vibrant red, full of lifeto almost being grey. The saddest part and the part thattears me up inside was to looking down on the table to see this tiny,tiny little body, so deformed and crumpled, once so full of life anddetermination now quiet &amp; still. I knew she wasgone. It was such a stark contrast to when she wasalive. It was her spirit that made her who she was and now itis gone. The pain from inside was unbearable and I cried likeI had never cried before....the pain was unbearable. I am so sorry myfriend. 
Roxy...my tiny angel - *I will NEVER, ever forget you*.


----------



## lalena2148

:bigtears:What a sweet little angel. I'mso sorry for your loss. Your story is very touching and you area great bunny parent.

Binky free, Roxy. Have fun with all the other buns at Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:
I'm sure she's able to run, hop with out pain or her bad leg. And she's eating all the cat grass she can get her paws on.

You can tell from the photos at the bottom, she was full of great spirit.


----------



## SugarGlider

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

That is a very touching tribute to Roxy. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

:bigtears:

Have you seen this:

The Last Battle 

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done
For this, the last battle, can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let the grief then stay your hand,
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so;
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And stay with me, if you can, to the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time, you will see,
It is a kindness you do for me.
Although my tail its last was waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Don't grieve that it should be you,
Who must decide this thing to do,
We've been so close, we two, these years;
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Smile, for we walked together for a little while.

- Author Unknown


----------



## jordiwes

Binky free little one. She sure had a good life with you.

:sad:


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry


----------



## LuvaBun

:sad:What a wonderful tribute to aspecial little girl. Thank you for giving her a year full of love andcare. How wonderful that her last few days were filled with everythingshe loved. Be happy, Roxy.

Jan


----------



## shye

:bawl::cry4::bigtears::hug2::runningrabbit::sad:





breakes my heart, I feel for you 

Shye


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh,that is so sad about Roxy,i have to keep wiping the tears away from my eyes ,how can people treat animals that way!

What a special little girl she was and so brave

You letRoxy know what it felt like to be loved,and i'm sureshe was very grateful for what you did for her 



Binky free Roxy,and may you bound around those nice green pastures happy and healthy



cheryl


----------



## shye

I just cant seem to get this specialbaby out of my mind. I just love her precious little face. I am just sosorry fo you. :bunnyangel:



Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

and all my special foster kids

:bunnybutt:


----------



## Pipp

Asfriends and roommates know,Ive been obsessing since the summerabout finding BunnyGeorge  a homeless man in my neighbourhood with a little Pipplook-a-like named Wayne riding on top of his shopping cart.The bunny was his whole world. It struck a chord.

I met George in front of a pet store this past summer, sitting on thewindow ledge with Wayne in his arms, licking his fingers.George was dressed in a cowboy hat with the cuffs on his pants at leastfour inches above his ankles. Wayne, he said, was four yearsold. He'd had him since he was a baby. The bunnyhad obviously just had surgery, his shoulder area was shaved, Georgeconfirmed that he had been very ill and had been to the vet.He told me that he himself was also a vet, but then couldnt rememberthe name of the ailment that Wayne had. (He also said he wasa Texas millionaire, had 800 bunnies, and he had to go catch a plane toBuenos Aires but hed be back tomorrow. George obviously hadmental issues).

At first, George didnt really want me to pay much attention to Wayne,he later told me that people had tried to take Wayne or hurt him(although I got the impression it was unrelated to hissurgery). He made reference to some out-there conspiracytheory. I dismissed it at the time, but now Iwonderif he was being harassed bypetactivists as wellasteased (or worse) by thugs and neighbourhoodkids. He warmed up to me and became more communicative as wetalked about our bunnies. When I left, I told him I hopedtorun into him again.

I couldnt stop thinking about George and Wayne. I think itwas because of how much George loved his littlebunny. I really feared for him. I started casuallyasking about him at the pet store, each time relieved to hear his bunnywas in with him and both were okay.

Then I started actively looking for him, at least once or twice aweek. I wanted to give him a big bag of hay and pellets if heneeded some (the pet store let him run a tab, but they said he wouldntaccept anything they said was free), and make sure he was still beingtaken care of by a vet. I never did find out what vet he wasseeing or how he paid the tab.

I left my phone number with the pet store, and left messages -- andactually got one in return, saying (amid a bunch of weird stuff), thathed like it if I could bunny sit, or drive him to the vet if he neededto go there. The pet store lost the note, although they saidhe didnt leave a number, anyway  not too surprising. Asgood as the pet store was to him, none of the clerks ever thought todial the number and hand him the phone, or call me themselves to tellme he was in (I was two blocks away). I always missedhim.They never remembered to ask who his vet was, either. (Imay be broke but my credit's good).

I bonded with a number of the other street people in my search, Idcheck in with them to ask, and theyd pass on messages, too -- butthese people dont have cell phones.

The street people weren't judgmental, but othersoften shooktheir heads about a bunny living like that. But I told themI couldnt disagree more. I cant imagine a better home forWayne  even though he really didnt have a home atall.

When we had a snowstorm two weeks ago, I found myself again on thestreets walking around looking desperately for BunnyGeorge.

I still blame myself for not trying harder  getting up earlier, staying out later, going out more often.

When I hit the pet store today, as always, I asked aboutGeorge. The clerks faces fell, and I knew. Waynehad died. George had been in a week ago with the news, stillin tears. He told them it was lung cancer, but who knows.

I said, Oh, too bad! I paid for my pet food, and went home. And completely fell apart.

:rip: So RIP little Wayne. And George...I don't have the words to describe how much I feel your pain.I'm so very very sorry.

sas:bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh sas, how very sad. You really couldn't havedone more to find George and Wayne - it's not as if he was in a regularplace. Wayne was a much loved little guy, and although not in a regularhome, was a lot better off than some poor bunny shut in a hutch andforgotten about. Poor George - I hope he is doing OK. It must be sohard to lose the only friend/family you have in the world .

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That is a wonderful story!! Sorry to hear about Wayne. Maybe you'll still run into George someday.


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh Sas,that's sad :tears2:

Aww and poor George.......I really do hope that you eventually bumpinto him someday,just so he can let you know how he's been getting along



cheryl


----------



## naturestee

SAS, I'm so sorry. Binky free, little Wayne. And I hope George is doing okay.


----------



## shye

:bigtearsoor guy. Just goes to show that itnot money that makes a happy pet its the love, care, and special bondthat special people from all walks of life posses without effort, itsjust who they are. To judge a person who has a animal companion for thematerial possesions or lack of that they are or are not providing areusually the same people who throw away a living creature who hasdestroyed or stained one of thier matieral itams. What a sad story, andhow alone he must be feeling right now.:cry4lease post it if you dofind him again. 

Shye


----------



## TinysMom

The forum has had several babies cross the bridge over the last few days. Kimbo lost a little one that she tried to save. 

MindAteMum lost one - then another one out of the two that were born later.

I lost one last week and then I lost one this afternoon...

Its so sad that these little ones didn't get to spend much time among us....but I know they're happier now where they are.

Binky free our lost little ones. We never really got to know you....but you'll always have a place in our hearts...


----------



## LuvaBun

So sorry for all your losses 

Jan


----------



## shye

:bigtears:


----------



## Pipp

I'm updating my Bunny George story I guess in myPipp's Warren blog. I did hear from George via a message onmy answering service, I think he's in denial. He told me thatWayne 'fell into a coma' three weeks ago, he's still in a coma and topray forhim. :cry2 I also found a storythat includes him,with a link to a pic, I'll post the link aswell. 

Meanwhile:imsorry: I haven't offered my condolencesto the babies that didn't make it, orto MiniLop's beautifulDodge. So sorry you lost her, I was looking at her photosoften in the dewlap thread. Sosad.:rip:

I hope someone posts a pic, my computer's acting up, sorry that I can't. 

sas


----------



## shye

:sad::cry2:bigtearsh thats so sad!

:bawl:


----------



## LuvaBun

For Minilops Dodge, who had such an awful startto life, until she came into minilops care, and was so loved. I am sosorry you lost her 







Jan


----------



## shye

:bawl:My heart goes out to all:cry4:It just hurts so bad. Binky free with my Pooky and Babygirl! 

:runningrabbit:

Shye


----------



## cookie2006

It hurts so much for me to have to posthere. This afternoon, our gorgeous netherland dwarf buck,Cookie went to the Rainbow Bridge. I still can't believe heis gone, it happened so fast. I can't believe that when Ilook outside tomorrow, thatI will not see Cookie &amp;Twix snuggled together in their run. I was hoping that wewould have him for many more years to come and I'm going to miss hisfantastic personality. Such a devestating blow at this time of year,especially for our boys :tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Binky free little one.


----------



## shye

:no:My heart goes out to you.:bigtears:There isjust no words to help this kind of pain. Hang in there, and Binky freeprecious littleCookie:runningrabbit:

:imsorry:

Shye:bawl:

Our Pooky girl will take good care of Cookie. We lost her this time last year.:cry4::sosad


----------



## mummybunny

In honour of the gentlest wee boy - mummy, daddyand Miffy love you darling and we hope to see you again at RainbowBridge. You were our wee soul, an angel who healed our hearts after welost Fudge and one who tried hard to stay but couldn't.

Our hearts are breaking baby brown.


----------



## mummybunny

sorry, should have been added to Rainbow Bridge posts


----------



## TinysMom

I have moved your thread for you. I'm sorry about your loss.

Peg

*mummybunny wrote: *


> sorry, should have been added to Rainbow Bridge posts


----------



## Pipp

*mummybunny wrote:*


> In honour of the gentlest wee boy - mummy, daddy and Miffylove you darling and we hope to see you again at Rainbow Bridge. Youwere our wee soul, an angel who healed our hearts after we lost Fudgeand one who tried hard to stay but couldn't.
> 
> Our hearts are breaking baby brown.




I've been following him and Miffy since I signed on to RO, it's the loss of an old friend. :bigtears:

I'm so very sorry Mummybunny, he was an awesome little bunny. 

:rip: Munchkin



sasink iris:


----------



## cheryl

:bigtears:

Binky free Munchkin :rainbow:

cherylink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Binkie free angel Munchkin! Your family loved you so much.

Crys ink iris:


----------



## Haley

Im so sorry for all those who have lost their loved ones recently. ray:

I cant believe Cookie has passed. Looking at your avatar always cheeredme up. He was such a gorgeous and expressive boy, one of my favoriteshere on the forum. 

Binky free little ones :runningrabbit:


----------



## mummybunny

We saw the bridge today after we'd laid Munchkin to rest.

Sitting in the kitchen of the lady who owns the pet cemetery, I lookedpast her as she talked and out of the window...there was a perfectflash of rainbow, not an entire one, but just like a stairway...

I like to believe he was letting us know he was there.

mummybunny


----------



## flemish_breederrz

Vern, my four month old baby.....


----------



## LuvaBun

*mummybunny wrote: *


> We saw the bridge today after we'd laid Munchkin to rest.
> 
> Sitting in the kitchen of the lady who owns the pet cemetery, I lookedpast her as she talked and out of the window...there was a perfectflash of rainbow, not an entire one, but just like a stairway...
> 
> I like to believe he was letting us know he was there.
> 
> mummybunny


Oh, how touching. I definately think it was a sign from Munchkin - letting you know he is binkying with Fudge. 

I am so sorry that you lost him, but perhaps this sign can give you some comforting thoughts :hug2:

Jan


----------



## cookie2006

*Haley wrote: *


> Im so sorry for all those who have lost their loved ones recently. ray:
> 
> I cant believe Cookie has passed. Looking at your avatar always cheeredme up. He was such a gorgeous and expressive boy, one of my favoriteshere on the forum.
> 
> Binky free little ones :runningrabbit:




Thank you so much. I miss his sweet little face so much, hereally became the sweetest little guy after his bonding with Twix, hejust needed her calming influence. I know that he is watchingover us now.

Mummybunny, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Munchkin :bigtears:. Binky free Munchkin.


----------



## LuvaBun

For Varna's (Lucy Locket) little hamster Harvey,who passed very quickly at only 6 months old . I'm so sorry Varna, Iknow how much you cared for him!

Jan


----------



## Pipp

Oh no, so sorry, Varna. And condolences to all who lost loved ones this year. 

Please feel free to writetributes to any of the existingposts, but we're asking that no new entries be made in the this thread,Rainbow Bridge 2006, but instead post them in the new pinnedthread,Rainbow Bridge 2007, which we can onlyhopewill end up very short. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17741&amp;forum_id=1

Thank you all.

*This thread is now closed for new entries.* 

ink iris:


----------

